# 3d probe for tool touch off



## dfwilbanks (Apr 1, 2021)

Has anyone successful used a 3d probe mounted horizontal to set tool length?


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## dfwilbanks (Apr 1, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Huh?


Ok, poorly formatted question. I'm thinking TTS and Master tool to compare others against. If I  have a 3d probe why should I pay another $100-$800+ for a tool offset measurements device? Put in the master, zero everything, insert next tool and populate tool table. Where is my thinking going off the rails. Has anyone tried it? Huh? Sorry, wasn't mocking.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Tormach 1100 and a Tormach ETS. I can load up to ten tools in the tool changer and get every tool length set up with the push of one button.  Tormach's control software is called Pathpilot, it's doing the work in this case. It automatically loads each tool, jumps over top the ETS, touches off, updates the tool table and moves on to the next tool.

Bruce


----------



## dfwilbanks (Apr 2, 2021)

That is very cool. The cost of the Tormack ETS is what got me looking for alternatives.


----------



## dfwilbanks (Apr 2, 2021)

dfwilbanks said:


> Has anyone successful used a 3d probe mounted horizontal to set tool length?


Ok, no one had tried it. Thanks


----------



## greenail (May 2, 2021)

I made one with 3 tactile switches here:


----------

